# Partitionen (richtig partitionieren)?



## marcoX (3. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

hmm ... also ich bin selbst ja kein Pc Anfänger, aber so etwas ist mir noch nie
unter gekommen   
Ich habe auf meinem "alten (550 Pentium)" Windows sowie Linux drauf gehabt.
Nun wollte ich die "ganze" Platte mal formatieren und alles neu machen.
Soweit sollte es ja keine Probleme geben. _fdisk o. xfdisk_ und da mal alles
neu machen.
Aber: 

Komischer weise erscheinen unter fdisk plötzlich 2 Festplatten, obwohl ich nur
eine habe     
Noch komischer ist, dass die 2 Festplatten (Größen mäßig) absolut identisch sind
Also: C, D, E und F! Das ist eine sehr kleine Festplatte und deswegen würde ich
kein "E u. F" benötigen! 

Kann man denn da was machen?

Schöne Grüße
Marco


----------



## fluessig (4. Oktober 2004)

Das Problem ist in der Tat komisch, wenn ich es denn richtig verstanden habe.

Hast du denn die Platte mal in einem anderen Rechner eingebaut und angesehen, was der dazu sagt (vielleicht ist ja auch was mit dem BIOS)?

Die Standardfrage dazu: Hast du's schon mal mit Partition Magic probiert?


----------



## marcoX (5. Oktober 2004)

fluessig hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Standardfrage dazu: Hast du's schon mal mit Partition Magic probiert?


Hi,

leider hab ich kein Partition Magic


----------



## mrfishly (5. Oktober 2004)

Wenn du linux drauf hattest, hat linux vielleicht eine Root, eine Swap und irgendeine dritte Partition angelegt. Müsste aber bei einer neu installation mit Windows/Linux kein problem sein diese neu zu formatieren...

Fishly


----------

